
Ask HN: Did Chrome change how it displays hyperlinks? - gameshot911
Did Chrome change how it displays hyperlinks?  It seems like the underline has been moved up, and now breaks for characters with descenders.  Any info from the Chrome team explaining the reason for change?  My hypothesis is that it saves vertical real estate, at the cost (at least personally) of some added visual complexity.<p>Example: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;hwTE5
======
kup0
I believe this answers your question:
[https://superuser.com/questions/1293529/when-did-chrome-
star...](https://superuser.com/questions/1293529/when-did-chrome-start-
underlining-links-differently)

~~~
gameshot911
Thanks!

